# AMD's Sanders Steps Down As CEO



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Thsi guy has done quit a job for AMD.

Advanced Micro Devices Co-Founder W.J. Sanders III Steps Down As CEO, Will Stay on As Chairman

W.J. Sanders III, Advanced Micro Devices Inc.'s co-founder who oversaw the company's growth from a minor chip supplier to a major rival of Intel Corp., stepped down as chief executive Thursday.

As part of the transition, which was first announced more than a year ago, Sanders will remain chairman but day-to-day operations will now be handled by former Motorola Inc. semiconductor executive, Hector de J. Ruiz.

"It's been a great, great 33 years as CEO," Sanders said at his final shareholder meeting as CEO. "We've always tried to what's right for the shareholder, what's right for the customer and what's right for the AMD employees. It's been a difficult balancing act. I've done my best."

Sanders, 65, is stepping down as AMD appears to be on the road to recovery following the worst downturn in semiconductor industry history.

On Wednesday, the latest effort to compete against Intel received a big win from Microsoft Corp., which agreed to work on supporting AMD's next-generation chip -- code-named Hammer -- in the Windows operating system.

Full Story


----------

